# New Release by Pavao String Quartet



## Joanne Gomez

Dear all,

The Pavao Quartet have just release a new album 'Dreaming' and it is gorgeous.
It is a collection of 'dreamy' melodies from 'Clair de Lune' to 'When You Wish Upon A Star'.
Check it out!

Go to hmv.co.uk and type in Pavao or alternatively just click the link below.

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/simpleSearch....=-1&btnSubmitSearch.x=11&btnSubmitSearch.y=11

www.pavaoquartet.com
www.myspace.com/pavaoquartet
Enjoy!

Joanne


----------

